# Credit Union Dormant Accounts



## mortimer33 (26 Feb 2007)

Hi ,
My father has had a credit union savings account for years. His last lodgement was in July 2006. Last friday he went to the credit union to make a deposit but was told by the cashier that he couldn't as the account was marked as dormant. It was marked as dormant since december 2006. Right now he is unable to access his account and is waiting on a response from the credit union. Can someone shed some light on this? Am I right in assuming that this is just some administrative error? I hope so, because I have a credit union account that I haven't touched for over a year..
Thanks in advance for any info/advice!..

mortimer33


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

See _CitizensInformation _for a summary of the dormant account rules:

*[broken link removed] 				*


----------



## oldtimer (24 Mar 2007)

Having read the above ''Dormant Bank Accounts in Ireland'' I note (1) it states accounts are dormant after 15 years and (2) the Act does not apply to Credit Unions yet. I recently went to my credit union to lodge money but was told as I hadn't used the account for over three years it was dormant. They stated all accounts not used were declared dormant after three years. Is this in order? Furthermore the credit union did not notify me. I now have to produce all documentation re I.D. etc to re-activate it.


----------



## Bobby1 (26 Mar 2007)

My mother opened a credit union account for me about 10 years ago and I only started to use it about 4 years ago. It was left idle for app. 6 years and I never had any trouble in using it after the 6 years.

I received the Annual Statement each year and my dividend was lodged to the account. 

Very odd...


----------

